# Howdy Neighbor



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

I realize this question is going to have as many answers as people to give one, but I'm asking for two reasons. 
1. Cause I have never seen a stranger.
2. Cause maybe it'll pick up site participation a little.

So for the question...When you are camping and all set up on your lot, do you mind when neighbors say hello, stop by for a quick chat when they are on a walk, or invite you over to have a chat? Or, would you rather just be left alone and not interact with other campers?


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Depends. Most of the time it is welcome - but there was one time where the person was basically a pest - he kept running to our site wanting us to come take a picture of some bald eagles. Everytime he spied one (which you could see them from way off), he'd come running. 8-10 times a day.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I usually go out a ways where there are few people. We recently went out and it was opening day of hunting season. There were guys all over the place and a couple people stopped by to say hi. We left but not because they stopped by, I don't think it's a good idea for me to be out stomping through the brush while people are out shooting game. Somehow it doesn't seem like a good idea to me. Lol


----------



## ilovecamping (Feb 21, 2011)

We mostly prefer to be alone. Don't mind a quick intro or a hi when seen but no visiting. We go to get away from everything and relax.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

It really depends on my mood at the time, and how annoying or not the other person is. 
I have invited people into my camp before, and given people the evil eye at other times.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm usually the guy that will say hi if you walk by my site, if you're walking a dog I might comment. If I'm doing the walking I usually make eye contact and say hi to people as I walk by. Usually I can tell right away whether people want to be bothered. If you "strike up a conversation" i'll usually chat with you for a bit, depending on the conversation and whether wifey is pulling me along to get someplace. (But she's generally pretty sociable as well.)
And, as some of the others have alluded to, I have spoken to people and later wondered what I was thinking when I did. (Wonder how many have thought that when I walk off? LOL)


----------

